# LR2 Mogrify watermark resize



## sOid (Feb 17, 2009)

I would like to add a graphic watermark to my photo's when exporting them from Lightroom. I use the Mogrify plug-in for this.

So I made a .png (png 24) file in Illustrator, with a transparent background and 5'% opacity. 

I've got several export presets in Lightroom. One 'drop'-preset, for exporting a photo to my Apache webserver for quicky showing people my photo (1'24px on longest side), one for print (full size export) et cetera.

Now I want to make the watermark (relatively) the same size on every export preset, so I want to use 'resize watermark' with '% (aspect ratio preserved)'.

However, when I do this, I get an error saying it can't resize the watermark and that I should use a different filetype.

I've tried it with .jpg and .gif too (horrible results btw, no anti-aliassing at all), and I got the same error.

On the mogrify website, at the FAQ-part, the maker uses a png file too, so I'm really curious why this doesn't work for me...

Does someone have an award-winning solution for me? 

Thanks!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 18, 2009)

sOid, Welcome to the Forums. I don't use Mogrify that hard, so I don't have any constructive advice, but I did want you to know your post is being seen.

Have you dropped a line to Tim Armes (Lr/Mogrify author) at his site? He has a reputation for being quite helpful.


----------



## sOid (Feb 18, 2009)

Brad Snyder said:


> sOid, Welcome to the Forums. I don't use Mogrify that hard, so I don't have any constructive advice, but I did want you to know your post is being seen.
> 
> Have you dropped a line to Tim Armes (Lr/Mogrify author) at his site? He has a reputation for being quite helpful.



Thanks for your reply 

No, I didn't send an e-mail or whatever to Tim Armes. I figured the guy is pretty busy so I'd better ask here first 

If nobody comes up with a solution in the next couple of days, I'll mail him.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 18, 2009)

Send him the link to this thread too then Jereon, because I'd love to know the answer!


----------



## sOid (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks Victoria, I'll do that friday 

Btw, it's Jeroen and not Jereon (pronounce it as JerOOn)  But that's okay. A lot of English/American people make that mistake


----------



## Tim Armes (Feb 22, 2009)

*PNGs*

Hi,

I intend to find a solution to this, but currently the only workaround is to use a PSD instead (since that supports full transparency).

The probem is that to have a watermark scaled relative to the size of the image, I first need to know the watermark's width and height.  The SDK has a function that gives this information, but it doesn't work with PNGs.

So, either use a PSD or a fixed size PNG watermark (ie, don't ask for it to be scaled).

Tim


----------



## sOid (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Tim!

I've tried several filetypes, but PSD's slipped my mind.

Gonna try it first thing tomorrow!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 23, 2009)

sOid said:


> Btw, it's Jeroen and not Jereon (pronounce it as JerOOn)  But that's okay. A lot of English/American people make that mistake



Ooooops, sorry Jeroen!


----------



## sulliali (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Does someone have a solution for this ?
I tried PSD and others, but doesn't work for me.

Thanks.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi sulliali, welcome to the forum!

Anything particular about this PSD?  PSD should work ok as a general rule.  Are you getting an error message?


----------



## sulliali (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Victoria,

Thank you !

I cannot have the psd transparency, it appears with lots of wierd colors.

pslease apologise, I'm Swiss and do not speak English very well.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 13, 2009)

Your English is very clear Alain!  If you can upload the PSD somewhere, I'll download and see if I can replicate the problem for you.


----------



## sulliali (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you!
I'll do it on Monday. I'm not at Home for the two next days.


----------



## sulliali (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't understand, but now it works !
Thank you anyway.

ps:I discovered Bordermaker and find it much easier to use!


----------



## matonanjin (Apr 6, 2009)

sulliali;3938' said:
			
		

> I don't understand, but now it works !
> Thank you anyway.
> 
> ps:I discovered Bordermaker and find it much easier to use!


 

What is Bordermaker?


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 6, 2009)

matonanjin said:


> What is Bordermaker?


Look here.


----------



## Peter Kaplan (Apr 7, 2009)

On the subject of LR2 Morgify. I cannot seem to get this thing to work at all. I am on a trial basis and was told by Tim I don't need a serial number. Fine. But after it has been successfully installed how do you get the thing to do its stuff? Any help would be great


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 8, 2009)

Where are you in the process?


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Apr 8, 2009)

See this Quick Guide from the LR2/Mogrify website.


----------



## Peter Kaplan (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks- That bit of info was not available to me for some reason. Now i see how to proceed.


----------

